# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Spieropbouw

## Sassebas

Hallo, 

met veel interesse heb ik de verscheidene discussies omtrent spieropbouw gelezen in dit forum.

Zelf wil ik mezelf binnen een twee- a drietal jaar naar hetw edstrijdpodium toewerken in bodybuilding. Ik ben wel redelijk nuchter hierin, gewoon je best doen en kijken hoe ver ik kan komen. Geen absolute must, maar wel persoonlijke grensverlegging.

Zo-'n andere uitdaging is echter mijn probleem geweest. Na verschillende 10 en 20km wedstrijden, heb ik afgelopen mei 2010 m'n eerste marathon gelopen. Ik de trainingsperiode hierna toe ben ik massa verloren (ik had niet heel veel hoor, maar mensen op de sportschool viel het wel op) en ook hormonaal achteruit gegaan.

Beiden zijn ondertussen weer normaal geworden. Echter, mijn leefbalans is totaal ontregeld. Veel stress met werk, studie en thuis hebben mijn trainingen totaal ontregeld, veel eetbuien met veel junk gehad. In mei was ik 75 kg a 7% vet en nu zo'n 81kg a 14% vet. 

Kortom, tijd om de draad weer op te pakken. Echter, hoe?
Ik weet dat hier een aantal mensen actief zijn die veel hierover weten, misschien hebben ze ook zoiets meegemaakt. Ik heb dus een conditie als een beer maar mijn spierkracht is ondermaats. 

Ik wil serieus hierin verder, maar hoe de juiste training en voeding oppakken?

Ik hoop dat jullie me kunnen adviseren. Uiteraard wil ik het e.e.a. toelichten indien nodig

----------

